# soft brake pedal



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Do the early 240s mine is a 89 with 150k tend to have a soft brake pedal or is that a sign that my rubber lines are getting soft. cause my car stops fine just has a less then comforting pedal it seems like you push on it and it never firms up however the car stops. I had a chrysler that had the same issue but it was the norm for that line of cars. Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I've never really noticed my brake pedal being soft so the question is... is it always soft or when you step on it does it gradually get softer? cause if it gradually gets softer your master cylinder is probably goin'.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

It is never really firm just soggy and it goes pretty low but never bottoms out.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

do a complete system (fluid changeout) bleed and see if it improves. If the fluid has boiled at any stage or absorbed too much water its gonna feel spongy


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Do the early 240s mine is a 89 with 150k tend to have a soft brake pedal or is that a sign that my rubber lines are getting soft. cause my car stops fine just has a less then comforting pedal it seems like you push on it and it never firms up however the car stops. I had a chrysler that had the same issue but it was the norm for that line of cars. Any feedback is appreciated.


There may be air in the hydraulic system. Bleed all the lines to see if that helps.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I will get some new fluid this friday and change it out and then bleed it and see if that helps. thanks for the input much appreciated


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Joel said:


> do a complete system (fluid changeout) bleed and see if it improves. If the fluid has boiled at any stage or absorbed too much water its gonna feel spongy


bingo. motul brake fluid is really good if not the best. if the flush doesnt work, it may be a good exceuse to get SS lines.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

more like a good excuse for 300x brakes


----------



## Marblecake (Jun 19, 2004)

MIne did that recently. Pedal got real soft then one day I almost rear end someone. I had to change the master.


----------

